# #10399A Service Update Thermostat Sticks In Open Position.



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

*Subject:10399 - Service Update for Inventory and Customer Vehicles - Thermostat Sticks in Open Position and Shift Quality- Expires with Base Warranty*​ 
*Models:2011 Chevrolet Cruze *
*Equipped with a 1.4L Turbo Engine (LUJ)*​ 


*This service update includes vehicles in dealer inventory and customer vehicles that return to the dealership for any reason. It will expire at the end of the involved vehicle's New Vehicle Limited Warranty period.*

The Subject and Purpose in bulletin 10399A have been revised to advise that the new ECM calibration will also address shift quality issues.

Please discard all copies of bulletin 10399, issued November 2010.

*Purpose*

*This bulletin provides a service procedure to reprogram the engine control module (ECM) on certain 2011 model year Chevrolet Cruze vehicles equipped with a 1.4L turbo engine (LUJ). These vehicles may have a condition where the thermostat sticks in the open position. If this occurs, diagnostic codes will be set and the Service Vehicle Soon light/message will illuminate. *
*This service procedure should be completed as soon as possible on involved vehicles currently in dealer inventory and customer vehicles that return to the dealer for any type of service during the New Vehicle Limited Warranty coverage period. *
*Vehicles Involved*

*All involved vehicles are identified by VIN in the Global Warranty Management System - Investigate Vehicle History (GMVIS2) Application. Dealership technicians should always check this site to confirm vehicle involvement prior to beginning any required inspections and/or repairs. It is important to routinely use this tool to verify eligibility because not all similar vehicles may be involved regardless of description or option content. *
*Additionally, a list of involved vehicles currently in dealer inventory is available on the "Service Update Bulletin Information" link under the "Service" tab in GM GlobalConnect (US) or attached to the GlobalConnect message (Canada) used to release this bulletin. Customer vehicles that return for service, for any reason, and are still covered under the vehicle's base warranty should also be checked for vehicle eligibility. *
*Parts Information*

*No parts are required for this update.*


----------

